# Urban Audio Works?



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Any info on these amps? I know they're old school (mid 90's) and USA made but are they decent? 

Buddy of mine has an old ass 2ch and i'm wondering if it'll be worth installing for his mids/highs.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

If my memory serves me right, they pretty much sucked. I remember them being cheap, and for some reason I almost feel like they were associated with Pyramid.

I'm not even sure if they were ever American made.

This should give you an indication of their quality. lol!


----------



## avences (Jan 23, 2009)

Not Pyramid!!!

This is the cheap brand form Targa.

if Targa was cheap...then imagine about Urban "Audioworst"

Stay away...close competitors were DHD, Thump


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

noted.........thx guys


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

BassAddictJ said:


> Any info on these amps? I know they're old school (mid 90's) and USA made but are they decent?
> 
> Buddy of mine has an old ass 2ch and i'm wondering if it'll be worth installing for his mids/highs.


they were junk but very popular back in the day i sold a ton of those ****s!!


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

AUDIO_BASSICS said:


> they were junk but very popular back in the day i sold a ton of those ****s!!


Just out of curiousity, in what way were these "junk" amplifiers?

Did they meet their published specs? Did they sound like crap? Blow up on a regular basis?

Just curious.


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

Brian Steele said:


> Just out of curiousity, in what way were these "junk" amplifiers?
> 
> Did they meet their published specs? Did they sound like crap? Blow up on a regular basis?
> 
> Just curious.


for the $$ they were cool and looked cool but not real reliable... i also use to sell la sound and that was a really good cheap amp


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Brian Steele said:


> Just out of curiousity, in what way were these "junk" amplifiers?
> 
> Did they meet their published specs? Did they sound like crap? Blow up on a regular basis?
> 
> Just curious.


The picture I posted above is the guts of an Urban Audio amp. It seems pretty obvious that they wouldn't make rated power, among who knows what other problems.

That amp is *supposed* to be a 200 watt 4 channel.:laugh:


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Urban! I remember my friend had an Urban and a California in his ride. It was friggin sweet, that's what it was!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a couple of the purple ones, they seemed ok with full mosfet PS and all. Certainly were not an IC amp like above. They reminded me of a crunch. I never used them, just tested them and out they went but they seemed to work as well as other so-so amps. I didn't power test them which would really tell more.


----------



## CravinMrhead (Feb 15, 2020)

Shoot guys “p.o.s.” My arse!, I’m staring down the barrel at ‘40 and till this day I’ve got my oldschool urban 300w ran by a pioneer dub din, pounding a couple of 10” kickers in the backseat of my old “ford 400 like her best friend just ditched you before prom. Damn thing pounds harder than expected. So my opinion “urban audio=?”


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Where the hell are these new members coming from that are posting random **** in 14 year old threads?


----------



## kenyer (Aug 20, 2015)

LMAO !!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I would stay away


----------

